# Good inexpensive rca switch box or splitter?



## Hififox

Hi all, I'm looking for a 1 input 2 output RCA switch box. I like to connect my turntable phono amplifier with my headphone amp and a pair of powered speakers. I heard that rca 1-2 splitter will slightly degrades the sound so I tried to find a good made inexpensive switch box under $100. But most products on Amazon are A/V switch boxes, and some products like Niles AXP1 are working as a multi-input selectors. Any recommendation of a good switch box? Thanks.


----------



## MindsMirror

http://www.amazon.com/Sescom-SES-AUDIO-AB-Stereo-MP3-Switch/dp/B008BMLXAU
  
 Looks like it would do the job.


----------



## Jeb Listens

hififox said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a 1 input 2 output RCA switch box. I like to connect my turntable phono amplifier with my headphone amp and a pair of powered speakers. I heard that rca 1-2 splitter will slightly degrades the sound so I tried to find a good made inexpensive switch box under $100. But most products on Amazon are A/V switch boxes, and some products like Niles AXP1 are working as a multi-input selectors. Any recommendation of a good switch box? Thanks.


 

 Hi there Hififox - i've been looking for something along these lines too. 
  
 Around that price ($100) you could check out the Beresford TC-7240.  It's along the same lines as the Niles AXP1 one you mentioned but this one has  4 x input selector to  2 x output selector. Since it's a passive device i'm sure it could be used the other way round as 2 x input to 4 x output too.  
  
 I know its more inputs and outputs for the set-up you described but the build quality being made by Beresford would be very good and you'd have plenty of room to expand your set-up if you ever wanted to.  I've seen a number of people using it and reporting zero change/deterioration in sound.  I think i'll get one at some point. 
  
 Jeb.


----------



## BRCMRGN

mindsmirror said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Sescom-SES-AUDIO-AB-Stereo-MP3-Switch/dp/B008BMLXAU
> 
> Looks like it would do the job.


 
 I have one of those attached to my little Sciit stack to switch Modi output between Vali & Magni.


----------

